# first calf



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Me and Pat bought a wizz-bang young angus bull last year. The first cow that he bred had a calf yesterday, a nice size black bull calf, mom was a brown cross. Patrick wondered if the bull questioned his function at the ranch as he didn't look very busy. Glad to see this one --looking for more!


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Congrats on getting your first calf outta that "wizz-bang bull," hopefully he's the first of many more calves to come!!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Congratulations!

A few years ago we put a new young bull with 9 heifers. We never saw him doing any business.

They all calved with in 3 day of each other.

I hope your other cows do well and prices keep going up.


----------

